# Wrangler W/plow change shocks??



## HDone (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm getting a Blizzard 680 installed on my 01 Wrangler.Will I or should I change the shocks due to the weight.Someone also said something about timbrens[sp]they look like donuts that go between axle and frame. Thanks Mike


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

yeah the Timbrens replace the OE bump stops. I wouldn't think you need to change your shocks.


----------

